# Just Soft & Chubby



## queen333 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi All,
So I posted on here awhile back with the title "Am I even fat?" Well, I know I am not, more of an admirer really. But still, I like being soft and chubby myself. For those of you who remember, I said my girlfriend was gaining weight -- and I liked it. She's put on about 20 lbs. and it is wonderful. I wish I could post pics of her, but I can't, so you will just have to settle for ones of me. ;-) I put a before shot, just so you can compare, and a few of me in pants that have become a bit too tight on me. How much have I put on and weigh now? You decide. Let me know what you think! 

View attachment before.jpg


View attachment after1.jpg


View attachment after2.jpg


View attachment after3.jpg


View attachment after4.jpg


----------



## mat2k_hill (Jun 29, 2006)

your absolutely gorgeous you have a wonderful body and it will look incredible as you grow has any other assets grown? booty? legs? breasts?


----------



## Shogun (Jun 29, 2006)

no gain is too small for us. thanks for the post. it's just too bad you prefer girls though. you look like you're probably pretty hot @}-----

-Brian


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jul 2, 2006)

very nice sexy tummy the type id love to nibble on


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 5, 2006)

You have a nice tummy.


Dennis


----------



## Brent Righteous (Jul 6, 2006)

You look great.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Jul 8, 2006)

Fabooo, dahlink, faboo


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 11, 2006)

Awe you're off to a good start! heh


----------

